# Creative furniture painting



## yellowflower (Jul 20, 2007)

I recently came into ownership of a bunch of old funriture - my sister (a collector of yard sale crap just married a rich man with lots of money and nice furniture) so she gave me a bunch of her old stuff she didn't need anymore. Most of it is simply wood furniture - night stands, bar stools, coffee tables, shelves, etc. I thought it would be fun to paint them/decorate them up all cute and turn them into something nice. Any creative ideas?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2007)

I painted a chest of drawers to look like a fish tank once.


----------



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I painted a chest of drawers to look like a fish tank once.



Cute idea!!! Do you still have it? If so, take a picture and post it. I'd love to see it.


----------



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

This site has some fun ideas:

http://www.yourpaintedfurniture.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2007)

My mom has got it in her guest room.

I painted a pair of bar stools to look like cow spots once too.


----------



## margi (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a coffee table I got at a yard sale once that i turned into a tiki table. I covered the top with skinny bamboo poles and then glued a grass skirt around the edges to cover the legs and cut off the extra. I glued little sea shells around the edge of the table top.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a coffee table once that i covered with random thrift store buttons.


----------



## Martin81Vette (Sep 24, 2007)

Those pieces of painted furniture are pretty wild!

My wife "shabby chics" alot of furniture, she recently painted a set of old wooden painters step ladders and they look really good as a set of informal shelves for pictures, candles etc.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2007)

margi said:
			
		

> I had a coffee table I got at a yard sale once that i turned into a tiki table. I covered the top with skinny bamboo poles and then glued a grass skirt around the edges to cover the legs and cut off the extra. I glued little sea shells around the edge of the table top.



That sounds good!

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, you guys are so crafty!  Everything looks so cool! 8) 

Paul... :wink:


----------

